
Texas Bans Red Light Cameras - huntermeyer
https://www.kvue.com/mobile/article/news/politics/gov-abbott-signs-bill-banning-red-light-cameras-in-texas/269-764227df-4864-49ff-976b-136d32115f50
======
silversconfused
A perfect example of a bad KPI (ticketing x violators) causing unexpected
consequences (an increase of y accidents) instead of achieving the REAL goal
(%z safer roads for all users).

------
gdcohen
Crazy. The presence or even the possibility of cameras deters people from
running red lights. SYDNEY, Australia is a great example of this.

~~~
tmm84
I agree that the presence deters people from running them and I am for them.
However, when I lived in Texas it caused a bunch of rear end collisions
because most drivers thought the person would run the yellow/red timing of a
light instead of coming to a tire screeching stop. The cameras ended up
causing more accidents because the driving culture/habits were poor.

------
spacemanmatt
A profitable intersection comes with a body count. This is good for Texas.

